# Can you tell what it is yet?!



## lejogger (15 Feb 2014)

So guess what the boy is getting for his 10th birthday tomorrow?

Hope he's excited when he sees this...


----------



## ScotiaLass (15 Feb 2014)

He'll never guess...


----------



## jack smith (15 Feb 2014)

what sort is it then!


----------



## Cubist (15 Feb 2014)

Is it @sazzaa ? Or @vernon ?


----------



## TissoT (15 Feb 2014)

Hope its dry weather ... for your son to go out on his new B**E


----------



## vernon (15 Feb 2014)

He's going to be so gutted.....


----------



## lejogger (15 Feb 2014)

No @vernon, it's one of these... so hopefully not gutted


----------



## lejogger (15 Feb 2014)

tissot said:


> Hope its dry weather ... for your son to go out on his new B**E


Thanks!! Weather forecast doesn't look too bad... just a little worried about the brake lever reach. Planning on putting some top bar levers on. I've got some knocking about in the garage.


----------



## TissoT (15 Feb 2014)

lejogger said:


> Thanks!! Weather forecast doesn't look too bad... just a little worried about the brake lever reach. Planning on putting some top bar levers on. I've got some knocking about in the garage.


 Good Idea .... It will take a little getting used to riding on the hoods/drops if that's his first bike with drop bars on !


----------



## Crackle (15 Feb 2014)




----------



## lejogger (15 Feb 2014)

tissot said:


> Good Idea .... It will take a little getting used to riding on the hoods/drops if that's his first bike with drop bars on !


Definitely. I was planning on sticking it on the turbo so that he can have a play around with the new positions and gears without falling off and trashing it!


----------



## TissoT (15 Feb 2014)

lejogger said:


> Definitely. I was planning on sticking it on the turbo so that he can have a play around with the new positions and gears without falling off and trashing it!


 .... A quite smooth surface car park After 4pm Sunday .... (tesco etc)


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2014)

What exactly is a 10 year old going to do with a conservatory?


----------



## Scoosh (15 Feb 2014)

It's a sheep, isn't it ?


----------



## Crackle (15 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> It's a sheep, isn't it ?


I worry about you sometimes.


----------



## lejogger (15 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> It's a sheep, isn't it ?


We're close to Wales here...

... Close, but not THAT close.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (21 Mar 2014)

How's he getting on with his bike?

A month in, is he enjoying it?


----------



## lejogger (21 Mar 2014)

robelliott2125 said:


> How's he getting on with his bike?
> 
> A month in, is he enjoying it?


Hi Rob,

Yeah he is thanks. He christened it with a pretty nasty spill the first proper ride out. He got a bit carried away going round a corner and just went too wide and clipped the kerb. Fortunately there wasn't much damage to either the boy or the bike, and he didn't show any fear getting back on which was the main thing. 

I was actually pretty smug that he'd wiped out taking a bend at >15mph and being a bit over-confident, rather than it being because of being scared or unable to handle the brakes, gears or size of the bike properly.

It's all part of the learning process!


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (23 Mar 2014)

That's it, at least he dusted himself off and got back on.

Shame about him having a nasty spill though. Glad it didn't knock his confidence and he's back on it again. 

I'm guessing he'll be doing competitions etc?


----------



## lejogger (23 Mar 2014)

robelliott2125 said:


> I'm guessing he'll be doing competitions etc?


Not at the moment. I don't want to push him into doing things just because I like doing them. We do have very different characters and he definitely doesn't have my competitiveness... yet!

I want him to enjoy riding first of all, and there's talk of going down to the local go-kart track with a few of the youngsters and introducing them to bunch riding and a little bit of competition there, which seems perfect.

If he wants to take the competition further after that then great! If not, then I'll just be happy with some countryside treks with him where we can get some fresh air, some exercise, and have a good natter!


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (24 Mar 2014)

Well, whatever he decides to do, I hope he enjoys it as much as we do.
It's a great lease on life, and I remember my teens when I could cycle to "far reaches" of Plymouth and areas in Cornwall, without the ability to call home, no mobiles, no cash, just you, bike and plenty of road.


----------

